# Midwest Slot Car Swap 11/18/12



## ajd350

Never too early to start planning for the next one! November 18. 2012

Midwest Slot Car Swap
Lincoln Center
2450 Lincoln St
Highland, IN

The old timers know this as the Chicago or Dolton Show.
Doors open @ 10AM CST to the public. $6 admission for over 16.
All scales of ONLY slot cars and related items will be present.
For more info call 1-708-946-3571 Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys were down to 218 days to go sry i had to start allready al. see u guys there:thumbsup::wave::tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut

SIT HONDA! SIT! Good boy Honda.


----------



## tazman052186

I plan on being there again. Goin to put in for the day off at work so I know I can make it.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its coming soon lol


----------



## honda27

*show*

:hatk guys its now only 195 days til the show .:thumbsup::wave::tongue:
.


----------



## tazman052186

5 more days and I can put in for the day off at work.


----------



## Bubba 123

tazman052186 said:


> 5 more days and I can put in for the day off at work.


oh MAN !!!
"Hope" i can go this year...health's better, gas $$ r down a bit (4 NOW anyways... :-/)

just got 2 save my pennies!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TexMexSu

We'll be there, more money this time.

We went through a little over $400.00 in about and hour & 1/2.

(you will know us if you have any of these priced fairly)


----------



## wyatt641

*midwest slot show..*

being new and getting back into the hobby this will be our 3rd time going..the 7 yr old loves it..got the mrs. to go to last one.....did not spend alot..but next time....well who knows...thanks again to mr bob for giving my kid a great deal on a afx truck with car carrier..the look on a kids face getting a new car or truck is priceless....see you all there...


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 177 days to go til the big one ill be there zoom we go.:wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu

honda27 said:


> only 177 days to go



I had better start saving soon then.......


----------



## bearsox

*Judging from the picture i'd say your hooked ! 

Bear :wave:
*


TexMexSu said:


> I had better start saving soon then.......


----------



## tazman052186

Put in today to have the day off from work lol.


----------



## TexMexSu

bearsox said:


> *Judging from the picture i'd say your hooked !
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *


"Hooked" I get it. 


I have a thing for red tow trucks, no doubt.

Sadly I was only able to get one at the last Midwest show.
I will pay a fair price but not $60.00 for a well used example, with minor issues.

As you can see they are not that rare.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 157 more days til the big one cant wait zoom we go:wave::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641

would like to introduce myself to some of you there...could you wear nametags please...


----------



## honda27

*name tags*

yes i wear my ht name tag. and hobby talk name tags are on the table as u pay to get in the show. get 1 and put name on it ty.


----------



## wyatt641

will do..this is 3rd show for me.since getting back into slots..i have jr tag along and last time the mrs...see you there...
dave


----------



## tazman052186

I will be also there with a ht name tag.


----------



## 41-willys

My wife and daughter come with me to alot of the shows. :thumbsup:They say they like going but I think it is to keep me from buying more stuff.


----------



## wyatt641

i keep gettin the when are you gonna quit buyin bug too...cannot seem to shoe that fly .....cannot help it..when i see a car that is in need of a home and a big and little kid that want to play with them i just have to have.....one more....


----------



## brownie374

I put money aside for the show months in advance.When I was a kid I wanted to buy slots but didn't have enough money,so now if you see me coming look out!


----------



## TexMexSu

wyatt641 said:


> i keep gettin the when are you gonna quit buyin


I used to here that, about tow trucks, but I think that she gave up........












Working on my name tag.......












I would like to add a few more to the collection at the swap meet. Last time I was only able to get one that was priced fairly.

More "show" than go I guess.


----------



## wyatt641

looks like a bowl of sweet cherries..all them good looking trucks...


----------



## sidejobjon

*Hod red tow*



TexMexSu said:


> I used to here that, about tow trucks, but I think that she gave up........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my name tag.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to add a few more to the collection at the swap meet. Last time I was only able to get one that was priced fairly.
> 
> More "show" than go I guess.



TEX,
Rob Rods had this one it was made from a HOD. PM him maybe he still has it?
Thought you would like this picture?
SJJ


----------



## TexMexSu

sidejobjon said:


> TEX,
> Rob Rods had this one it was made from a HOD. PM him maybe he still has it?
> Thought you would like this picture?
> SJJ


Nice truck! :thumbsup:

I only collect Aurora Tow Trucks.

Once I own them all I may branch out in other directions......


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well guys its only 147 days away to the big one r u ready i am zoom we go.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

How many days left Gasser, I mean Honda


----------



## honda27

*show*

:hat::thumbsupk guys its only 123 days away will be here soon hope to see u all there zoom we go.:tongue::wave:


----------



## brownie374

The fall one is the best!! It will be here before you know it .


----------



## wyatt641

looking forward to meeting and talking to those that attend..will be my 3rd one...see you soon..


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 101 days away til the show its coming fast hope to see all u slot heads there me and mittens will be there will have 3 tables please stop by ty.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186

I will be there along with the girlfriend. Hoping to fine a few pink cars for her and me whatever kind of cars.


----------



## wyatt641

will be there with jr. and mrs.. as long as i am not called in to work..


----------



## TexMexSu

We'll be there in search of vintage Aurora trucks and parts.


This time we are going with a plan and not a specific dollar amount to spend.

Last show i bought stuff until i hit the limit. Some of you here benefited from that recently when I sold off a bunch of it.


----------



## brownie374

TexMexSu said:


> We'll be there in search of vintage Aurora trucks and parts.
> 
> 
> This time we are going with a plan and not a specific dollar amount to spend.
> 
> Last show i bought stuff until i hit the limit. Some of you here benefited from that recently when I sold off a bunch of it.


Fill us in what is this plan you speak of?:wave:


----------



## TexMexSu

brownie374 said:


> Fill us in what is this plan you speak of?:wave:


The first line of my post...........Vintage Aurora trucks & parts.

That's the plan anyway...........


----------



## bobhch

Thanks Honda for the Props on this show...I have the information down on our
BIG callendar and plan on beeing there Saturday at 6:00 pm and Sunday for the shop.

Bob...slot on...zilla


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey bob better edit your post lol u said 6 pm sat.:wave: on for the shop on sunday should be for the show on sunday lol.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 87 days away see u all there. p.s. al please put the link here so guys can print it out ty.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

I hope I can go. I'm worried about the east coast show on the same day. Not cool. Some vendors may be at that show that I like to get parts from. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys were down to 82 days til the big one. hope to see all u slot heads there. and all the hobby talkers that will be at show remember to wear a ht name tag with your ht screan name on it so we can see who u r ty.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 80 days away til the big one see u all there zoom we go. 11 weeks and 3 days away. :wave::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 79 days to go woo hoo see u guys there.:wave:


----------



## Kurl3y

4 hrs 9 mins / 259.98 mile .. Ehh gonna need lots of COffee!! .. Honda any coupons for your table? There was talk of a 40%er some time ago ..haha j/k .


----------



## TexMexSu

Last show there were some that would actually deal and also a few that took the word 'show' literally. I am one of those people that hate to have to ask a price, although with HO slots it's almost a given.


----------



## tazman052186

I had seen that with some of them there. But I still walked out with what I was looking for. This time Im on the hunt for 4 gear chassis and cars, tyco fast traxx rubber, some parma stuff. Girlfriend is on the hunt pink cars.


----------



## TexMexSu

I also got the main objective of our trip, a mint red tow truck, however as I could not aquire any others I spent my allowance on other items.
This time I am going to stick to the plan and stay on topic.

Trucks and parts.


(maybe)


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 66 days to go get your tables now and see the rest of u guys there remember hobby talkers wear your ht name tags so other ht,s will know who u r ty zoom we go.:wave::tongue:


----------



## RT-HO

I've never been to a slot car show.
I think I will get a table & set up for this one.

Look for RT-HO parts & tools at the show !


----------



## tazman052186

Room booked at the inn of hammand and READY FOR THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 41-willys

RT-HO said:


> I've never been to a slot car show.
> I think I will get a table & set up for this one.
> 
> Look for RT-HO parts & tools at the show !


If you are going to be at the show, I am needing some of your great tools.
RT 550, 600, 612, 614, 300, 605 and 500:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

im in need of the 550 tool myself.:wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Honda are you going to pay for our gas...Phftttttttttttttttttttttt?*

Honda,

Our room is reserved!!!

Black Oxxpurple (ROB) and Bob...zilla will be making the drive over from Nebraska in my Honda Element!!

Can't wait to meet a bunch of you guys in person at this show. :hat:

I have never been to a slot car show before. Lots of Toy Shows but, this will be a first and am very excited.

Having Rob along for the ride is going to make this alot of fun!! :woohoo:

On the way back we get to check out all the goodies we each picked up...Eeeeeeeeeeeeew, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah & Holy Shit!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will be bringing some slot car stuff to trade Saturday night at the INN OF HAMMOND the night before the show. 

I asked for a first floor room but, the lady said they were renovating so, I may not get one but, she has me down for a request of a first floor room. We will see...

Bob......zilla


----------



## wyatt641

wyatt641..(dave)..i will be there with jr..and the mrs..looking for t-jet chassis and other odds and ends.....always looking..........
jr loves trucks and nascars....i prefer the t-jets...more realistic driving in my opinion..


----------



## honda27

*show*

Ok guys its now only 60 days away to the big one remember hobby talkers that r coming to the show a ht name tag will be at the table as u pay 2 enter please fill 1 out with your ht name so other ht members know who u r ty.:wave:


----------



## 41-willys

I will have to remember a name tag this time so I can meet some other HT guys that I have not meet yet.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 52 more days guys hope to see u all there ill have a table please stop by and say hello.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Okay, since Honda is clearly getting lazy on the show countdown. 43 days to go until the show. Al, please make sure Honda takes his meds. LOL! 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Honda's idea of meds is Sliders and a caffienated drink. Beware....

It is getting closer now and quite a few table reservations are rolling in or on their way. Still plenty of room at this time. Lots of real good stuff coming to the show. Bring money!


----------



## lenny

RT-HO said:


> I've never been to a slot car show.
> I think I will get a table & set up for this one.
> 
> Look for RT-HO parts & tools at the show !


I need some of your tools as well...


----------



## honda27

*show*

43 days nut get it right :wave:


----------



## ajd350

lenny said:


> I need some of your tools as well...


I think that will be a popular place at the show.......


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> 43 days nut get it right :wave:



Yep, you're right. About time you got your butt in gear. Just take your meds the day of the show. Don't want to have to tie you down. I'll have the duct tape standing by, just in case. LOL!


----------



## sidejobjon

*Parma Catalog*

I am looking for a 1970 ish .Parma Catalog that sold there HO Plumer Chassis.That they sold inthere store on pearl rd. if anyone there can find this for me or at lease a copy?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## ajd350

From the 1970 Edition. I went up to 1972 and found no plumber chassis, but this pan.


----------



## Hittman101

Its starting to look like we are going to go to make the Midwest Slot Car swap.This will be are first and we can't wait to met you guys..


----------



## A/FX Nut

38 days to go. Honda's slacking is becoming more evident. TSK,TSK, Honda.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

Nut, I may have to have you take over for Honda. He just doesn't have the same enthusiasm anymore. 

We are looking forward to welcoming all you first-timers! 

Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys slotcar show is now only 36 days away r u all ready to go i am ill have a table plus oh bob zilla, black oxxpurple, hittman101, and now partspig will all be here please come and meet us all ty. zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## wyatt641

it will be a pleasure to meet all of you.maybe re-ignite my spark for the hobby that has been dimming these last few weeks due to work,work,work,,not complaining..just venting..i will take it as it comes my way...work that is..as it then helps me afford the toys for the boys....see you there..


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Not far off. Looking forward to being there. Honda may be slacking a bit, due to inhaling his own slider farts, as soon as his air clears and his head he will be back into the updates, lol


----------



## ajd350

I'm with you on that, Wyatt. When the swap comes, anything else is out the window. It helps get me in the mood for my indoor hobby. 

Good therapy. See you there! 

Al


----------



## honda27

*ow*

ok guys now only 35 days a way only 5 weeks to go woo hoo and ill be eating hooters with bob zilla and black oxxpurple when they get here sat afternoon see u all there zoom we go.:thumbsup::hat::wave::tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Okay, NOW it's 33 days until the Midwest Show. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. All of the cool kids are going. Even Honda will be there. I'm hoping it doesn't snow. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

now only 32 days to the big 1 u r ready i am zoom we go.:wave::drunk::tongue::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## tazman052186

Down to 31 days. Getting closer. Cant wait.


----------



## tazman052186

I will have a couple bins for of life like track for trade and also 1/24th scale cars. If any of the guys that are goin to be there will have it in the car to look at and trade or buy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

29 days to go until the show. Looking forward to it. Hoping to see evryone there. :woohoo:

I have an idea. A few of us grab Honda and tie him up to a tree outside of the Lincoln Center before he goes in to set up. Set a web camera on him and make a betting pool as to when his head explodes or he's able to free himself. The winner gets all of the stuff he was going to sell. That is if his head explodes. If he frees himself I'll be runnig like heck. :devil:

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

A capital idea if I do say so. I'd be afraid he'd gnaw the tree down to get free.


----------



## AfxToo

Good times in Highland, IN. Very much looking forward to 'da middie' this year.


----------



## A/FX Nut

28 days and counting. 

I picked on Honda pretty hard yesterday and on the chat last night, I'll give him a break today.

Even though he doesn't deserve it. :tongue:

Randy.


----------



## wyatt641

the kid is already asking about it..he wants more nascars....and trucks.....the 4x8 in the garage is put away for the winter..now we are indoors with the life like track..cannot wait to see what is new at this years show..we always find good deals..see you all there..


----------



## shocker36

RT-HO said:


> I've never been to a slot car show.
> I think I will get a table & set up for this one.
> 
> Look for RT-HO parts & tools at the show !


Rick I thought I picked up some stuff from you directly at the Midwest Show when they had it Matteson IL


----------



## A/FX Nut

27 days until the show. I'm hoping that there will be alot of vendors there.

Randy.


----------



## wyatt641

A/FX Nut said:


> 27 days until the show. I'm hoping that there will be alot of vendors there.
> 
> Randy.


there usually is..and lots to choose from..this will be our 3rd time going...so many choices...so little money.......NOT THIS YEAR.....TAKING SOME OF THAT HARD EARNED WEEKEND O.T MONEY WITH....it is all for my kid.....i swear...
:wave:


----------



## shocker36

wyatt641 said:


> there usually is..and lots to choose from..this will be our 3rd time going...so many choices...so little money.......NOT THIS YEAR.....TAKING SOME OF THAT HARD EARNED WEEKEND O.T MONEY WITH....it is all for my kid.....i swear...
> :wave:


Ya for your inner kid lol


----------



## A/FX Nut

wyatt641 said:


> there usually is..and lots to choose from..this will be our 3rd time going...so many choices...so little money.......NOT THIS YEAR.....TAKING SOME OF THAT HARD EARNED WEEKEND O.T MONEY WITH....it is all for my kid.....i swear...
> :wave:



I've been going since 1998. Only missed one year and that was 2006, the year the show was in Rockford. 

Sadly the show has lost some vendors. But with what I've seen and heard recently, I think more vendors will be coming back to the Midwest Show. I'm optimistic for future shows.

Randy.


----------



## RT-HO

shocker36 said:


> Rick I thought I picked up some stuff from you directly at the Midwest Show when they had it Matteson IL


Nope your mistaken. I've never been to a slot show.

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it to this one either.
I'll have to get organized and try for next year

Rick


----------



## 41-willys

RT-HO said:


> I've never been to a slot show.
> 
> Doesn't look like I'm going to make it to this one either.
> I'll have to get organized and try for next year
> 
> Rick


darn, I was hoping to meet the guy behind the awesome tools.


----------



## ajd350

Less than a month now! Some of our vendors so far include Model Empire, Slot Pro, HO, BadL Hobbies, Motor City Toyz, and Smilin' Ray's Resins and Tires. We expect some new product from Dash Motorsports and many, many individual hobbyist vendors with fresh treasures. I can't wait......


----------



## tazman052186

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexMexSu

ajd350 said:


> ?.....and many, many individual hobbyist vendors with fresh treasures. I can't wait......


We had hoped to be a couple with a bunch of goodies but other commitments will not allow it so thanks to several people on here we have sold almost 100 of the slots we had!

We still plan on attending so if you have a red Model Motoring Tow Truck for sale please place it prominently on your table............. :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> Less than a month now! Some of our vendors so far include Model Empire, Slot Pro, HO, BadL Hobbies, Motor City Toyz, and Smilin' Ray's Resins and Tires. We expect some new product from Dash Motorsports and many, many individual hobbyist vendors with fresh treasures. I can't wait......



Thanks Al, Sounds great. Looking forward to the hunt. 24 days away. 

Honda is asleep at the switch again. Usaully he's counting the days down. 

I have a couple of Aurora A/FX Sets for sale on the Swap Sell forum that I can bring to the show if someone is interested.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

22 days away.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

3 weeks away. Sounds like alot of HobbyTalk members will be there. Looking forward to it.

Randy.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I think Randy is taking over for Darrel on the up dates. Pat


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 3 weeks to go see u all there.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> only 3 weeks to go see u all there.:wave:


maybe NEXT Year.... Sigh..... 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## alpink

hey bubbah, rest up and get completely healed and back to the health you desire. there will always be time for more shows.
you DA man


----------



## honda27

*show*

:tongue:only 20 days away til the big one r u all ready i am zoom we go.:thumbsup::hat:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

zoom:dude:, gas:freak:, zoom we go:dude:


----------



## A/FX Nut

NOT SO FAST HONDA! 19 days to go. I'll show you no mercy. :devil: You're not taking the countdown back! It's mine! Mine............My precious!

Randy "Professional Honda Tormenter" :devil:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Bubba 123 said:


> maybe NEXT Year.... Sigh.....
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


Sorry you can make it. If you do next year, you can help me torture Honda. 

Randy.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I didn't get to meet Randy but I like him. Pat


----------



## A/FX Nut

Ratwagon64 said:


> I didn't get to meet Randy but I like him. Pat


Are you going Pat? 

As long as it doesn't snow in my area, I'll be there at the show.

18 days away. 

Randy.


----------



## TexMexSu

We are still planning on going, at least for a while.
We will not be there for nearly 2 hours this time, nor will I be on a mission to spend all of my money as happened the last show.

Vintage stuff this time, nothing recent.

Looking to enlarge our towing business a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Randy, Yes I will be going to the show. We may have meet before. I did some racing in southwest Michigan at Ken Wentlands in Grand Junction and a couple of the SWMSRA races. I raced with Tim Miller and Greg Seymoure also. I will have a hobby talk name tag on at the show. If you can't find me one of the guys you raced with at Park Lane hobbys should be able to point me out to you. Or just ask Al or Darrel. Pat


----------



## fordcowboy

Iam going to the show also . See you guys at the show. Lendell:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

:dude:hey nut u r slipping its now less then 17 days away see u there and same as partspig, bob zilla, black oxxpurple, jeff/split poster, rcgirl, hittman101, fordcowboy, mittens, brownie374, brain811, jverb, and many other hobby talkers so please fill out a ht name tag out they will be on the table that u pay to get in please wear 1 ty.:wave::drunk::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Will have one on cant wait.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Ratwagon64 said:


> Randy, Yes I will be going to the show. We may have meet before. I did some racing in southwest Michigan at Ken Wentlands in Grand Junction and a couple of the SWMSRA races. I raced with Tim Miller and Greg Seymoure also. I will have a hobby talk name tag on at the show. If you can't find me one of the guys you raced with at Park Lane hobbys should be able to point me out to you. Or just ask Al or Darrel. Pat


Great, I'll have a nametag on also. Or you can look for me at Honda's table torturing him. Muwah-Ha-Ha.



honda27 said:


> :dude:hey nut u r slipping its now less then 17 days away see u there and same as partspig, bob zilla, black oxxpurple, jeff/split poster, rcgirl, hittman101, fordcowboy, mittens, brownie374, brain811, jverb, and many other hobby talkers so please fill out a ht name tag out they will be on the table that u pay to get in please wear 1 ty.:wave::drunk::tongue::hat::thumbsup:


Slipping my foot. It is 17 days until the show. In fact, it's 17 days-12hours-48 minutes until vendor setup.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Told ya you had to count that extra day for leap year honda...


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 16 days to go guys r u all ready i am zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Hope to find some GOOD deals this year?


----------



## A/FX Nut

15 days left to the show.  16 days to the day after the show. 

Randy.


----------



## glueside

Actually 14.

Just made reservations up in Hammond for the weekend.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Two weeks, or 14 days to go. Gonna be fun. Hope everyone gets what they want. Honda Boo Boo is slipping. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

k
its only 13 days 13 hrs and 30 mins til dearler set up lol to bad nut cracker he he:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> k
> its only 13 days 13 hrs and 30 mins til dearler set up lol to bad nut cracker he he:wave:


Honda, You're WRONG! Today is 13 days until the show. TSK, TSK. Didn't you learn anything in school? 

Randy.


----------



## Ratwagon64

The show starts the night before for Darrel at the hotel. :thumbsup: Pat


----------



## swamibob

I will be there guys! I just got a ton of 1/32nd stuff as well as the usual hundreds of ho's and parts. Who's looking for what? I'll be at the hotel on Saturday night! 

Tom


----------



## tazman052186

Cant wait for the show. Also to find good deals. Next weekend.


----------



## TexMexSu

swamibob said:


> Who's looking for what? I'll be at the hotel on Saturday night!
> 
> Tom



These.....








\

Any color, as long as it's red.

We will be at a casino before the show so I will either be looking for 1 or 10.


----------



## tazman052186

Making a shopping list and checking it twice. We are done to 11 days.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 11 days away its allmost time coming fast im ready zoom we go. sry nut u r slipping behind ha ha i beat u to the post.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Sorry Honda, 

I've been preoccupied the last couple of days. But I'm back and looking forward to the show. It's going to be fun.

Randy. 
PS, 11 days, 14 hours, and 5 minutes until vendor setup.


----------



## tazman052186

Down to 10 days now.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 10 days 15 hours 8 mins til dealer set up woo hoo cait wate zoom see u there. :thumbsup::hat::wave::tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Bout time you got to keeping up with the countdown. I hope you are ready for the suffering that I'm going to unload on you. 

Randy.


----------



## tazman052186

9 days to go.


----------



## A/FX Nut

8 days to go. Honda is slipping and sliding into the wall. 7 days until the action of trading and selling at the hotel. 

It's going to be a great time. 

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Honda introduced Mr. Soda Pop to Miss Laptop... He's having technical difficulties at present.


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Honda introduced Mr. Soda Pop to Miss Laptop... He's having technical difficulties at present.



*[A/FX Nut]: NEWS FLASH! There's an onimous glow coming from Dyer, Indiana visible for a 100 miles. Sources say a slot car junkie spilled soda on his computer and is having a nuclear like meltdown because he can't get on Hobby Talk Swap and Sell Chat.
People fearing radiation, or "Green Slider Gas" :drunk: are leaving the city in droves and are causing major traffic jams. Please stay away from the area. Stay tuned for further updates.

Randy aka Walter Kronkite.


----------



## 41-willys

A/FX Nut said:


> *[A/FX Nut]: NEWS FLASH! There's an onimous glow coming from Dyer, Indiana visible for a 100 miles. Sources say a slot car junkie spilled soda on his computer and is having a nuclear like meltdown because he can't get on Hobby Talk Swap and Sell Chat.
> People fearing radiation, or "Green Slider Gas" :drunk: are leaving the city in droves and are causing major traffic jams. Please stay away from the area. Stay tuned for further updates.
> 
> Randy aka Walter Kronkite.


as you recieve more information on this problem, it should be noted that and accident happend in Crown Point which is South East of Dyer.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

I was able to get into Crown Point last night. They had the containment isolated to 1 home. Someone said the onwer was not home and was racing out of state. Lol. Hazmat found the empty sacks of White Castle's that caused the gas smell. They might still be looking for the Red Bull or the 5 hour energy drink. Hey Darrel :wave:. Pat


----------



## tazman052186

We are down to a week till the show. Cant wait to meet the guys behind the names at the hotel.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Aurora Penny's Thunderjet Race Set & A/FX Smokey & The A/FX Express Set*

Well, it's 6 days until the show and Honda was found on the floor in the fetal position sobbing and sucking his thumb. LOL. 

Anyway I have 2 race sets that I can bring to the show if anyone is interested. The Aurora Thunderjet set is $25.00 with no cars, $70.00 with cars. One GT40 and one Lola GT.

The Aurora A/FX Smokey & The A/FX Express has no cars and I'm asking $25.00 for it.

If anyone going to the show is interested let me know. I'm only offering this deal to anyone going to the show.

Here's a link to the thread over on Swap-n-Sell. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376908

Has for the GT40 and Lola GT I'll have pictures up later.

Thanks for looking.

Randy.


----------



## tazman052186

I have two rubbermade tubs full of life like track and some tyco track. For anyone goin to the show. There is about 6 sets of track in them. Power tracks control guard rails and cross over parts. Asking $60 for it all. 

Also have some 1/24th scale slots Two tool boxes with stuff. Asking $100 for everything. 5 cars two controls and unpainted bodies. 

Will be at the hotel.


----------



## glueside

Got any pics of the 1/24th stuff? I might be interested.


----------



## Hittman101

We leave Weds for Ohio then Sunday for the show!!! Can't wait to meet everyone and find some goodies. This will be are first show!!!


----------



## TexMexSu

Sadly at this time we have nothing to trade at the show (except $$)........ 

However if you have any of these let us know.











We will happily swap you some of our $$ for it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 6 days 2 go til show its coming fast im ready to go getting packed up see u guys there.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> only 6 days 2 go til show its coming fast im ready to go getting packed up see u guys there.:wave:



Oh my God! The "Naked Genius" has returned. After spending the last 36 hours locked away in the local mental ward under suicide watch. See you at the show Honda. Muwah-Ha-Ha.

By the way, here is a picture of the 2 cars that will go with the Aurora Penny's Thunderjet Race Set. 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Another Picture.

Randy.


----------



## tazman052186

glueside said:


> Got any pics of the 1/24th stuff? I might be interested.


Will get a pic in the morning or later in the afternoon tomorrow just got off of work and have to be back at work at 10 in the morning.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't forget your camera Nut!!! It would be refreshing to see honda all dolled up!!


----------



## kazooracer

As someone who's primarily into vintage 1/24 and has never made it to the show, what can I expect to see this Sunday? I'm going to assume that 1/24 will probably account for 5%-10% of the show?


----------



## ajd350

It varies, but a fair amount of 1/24 generally shows up.


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Don't forget your camera Nut!!! It would be refreshing to see honda all dolled up!!



I won't forget. Last year I took it but I didn't take any pictures. 

Randy.


----------



## tazman052186

glueside said:


> Got any pics of the 1/24th stuff? I might be interested.


Forgot I had threads for them. The only one I dont have pics of is a flexi 2. Im not sure what motors on them also.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368996


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=371990

Will get pics of everything else when I get off of work tonight. $100 for everything if coming to the show.


----------



## A/FX Nut

OKAY, 5 days until the show. Gotta beat Honda at the countdown, "AGAIN". He's on a high because he can get on the internet again.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 5 days to go again woo hoo yes i am see all u slot nerds there zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its 4 days to go woo hoo im ready to go. there will be many new hobby talk members here for this one zoom see u all there. :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Oh boy, Honda wasn't a day late and a dollar short today. For once. 

Anyway, I have an issue going on at home. It may affect me coming to the show. But I won't know until Friday or Saturday. As it stands now I plan on being at the show. Just have to wait and see.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Okay guys and gals,

3 days to go. Honda you're too slow. I beat you to it tonight. :tongue:

Randy, Faster than the speed of Honda. :tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey guys now its only 2 day til the show woo hoo its here its allmost show time folks see all u slot heads there zoom we go.:thumbsup::hat::tongue::wave:


----------



## wyatt641

see you there...............


----------



## glueside

Heading to IN after my meeting at 8 am. Racing in South Bend on Saturday and then on to the show.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

48 Hours to show


----------



## swamibob

Who's going to be at the hotel tomorrow night? I'll be there with the Minnesota contingent! I have a lot of HO cars and racing parts from Dennis at Balls Out. I also have a bunch of brand new 1/32nd cars to sell. Stop by and say hello.

Tom


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Zilla and I will be around. I have some old school, early 80's larger slots I am bringing to trade.

Oxx


----------



## TexMexSu

swamibob said:


> Who's going to be at the hotel tomorrow night?



I wish we were but it's off to Iowa now, back to Illinois Saturday evening then on to the Indiana show Sunday morning.


----------



## glueside

TexMexSu said:


> I wish we were but it's off to Iowa now, back to Illinois Saturday evening then on to the Indiana show Sunday morning.


Why the hell you going to Iowa?


----------



## TexMexSu

glueside said:


> Why the hell you going to Iowa?


LOL



Casinos & antiques, what else is there???


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys t minus 8 hrs 21 mins to hotel sales see u all there zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Okay people,

A little under 21 hours until the OFFICIAL START to the Midwest Slot Car Show.

Anyone that sees Honda tonight, please feel free to give him a wedgie. Tell him it's from A/FX Nut. 

Randy.


----------



## brownie374

He might like it!


----------



## ajd350

Might make him race better. Worth a try.


----------



## tazman052186

Where is everyone goin to be for the hotel sell?


----------



## fordcowboy

Due to unforeseen circumstances, I will not be able to make it to the Midwest show. I am SO BUMMED. I was really looking forward to it. 
-fcb


----------



## A/FX Nut

fordcowboy said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances, I will not be able to make it to the Midwest show. I am SO BUMMED. I was really looking forward to it.
> -fcb



Sorry to here that Lendell. I was looking forward to seeing you. My trip to the show was in doubt, but I'm going to make it.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

A/FX Nut said:


> Well, it's 6 days until the show and Honda was found on the floor in the fetal position sobbing and sucking his thumb. LOL.
> 
> Anyway I have 2 race sets that I can bring to the show if anyone is interested. The Aurora Thunderjet set is $25.00 with no cars, $70.00 with cars. One GT40 and one Lola GT.
> 
> The Aurora A/FX Smokey & The A/FX Express has no cars and I'm asking $25.00 for it.
> 
> If anyone going to the show is interested let me know. I'm only offering this deal to anyone going to the show.
> 
> Here's a link to the thread over on Swap-n-Sell. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=376908
> 
> 
> Has for the GT40 and Lola GT I'll have pictures up later.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Randy.





A/FX Nut said:


> Oh my God! The "Naked Genius" has returned. After spending the last 36 hours locked away in the local mental ward under suicide watch. See you at the show Honda. Muwah-Ha-Ha.
> 
> By the way, here is a picture of the 2 cars that will go with the Aurora Penny's Thunderjet Race Set.
> 
> Randy.



Just wanted to remind anyone who may be interested. Here's a picture of the T-Jets. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=163483&d=1352769356

Randy.


----------



## glueside

TexMexSu said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Casinos & antiques, what else is there???


HO and 1/24th track in SE Iowa area - Gladstone, IL. Stop by sometime. I will give free track time for the first time visitors when you have your own car and controller.


----------



## ajd350

Good time at the Hotel tonight. I got to meet some more Hobbytalkers face to face finally. Now the challenge is to keep them all straight along with all the other new faces! Picked up a few goodies and got to BS about the slot car hobby for a while. That was just the appetizer for tomorrow at 8AM....the main course of a slot car feast!

Parts Pig will be there with a bunch of resins and other assorted goodies, Rick DeRosa will be there for the HO racers. Also we have even MORE 1st time vendors coming in. 

Don't miss it.

Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

its show time folks its here less then t minus 8 hrs and 50 mins til dealer set up and t minus 10 hrs and 50 mins til the doors open woo hoo see all u slot tards there zoom we go. :thumbsup::wave::tongue:


----------



## ski23

Don't start too early, I need some goodies too!


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys im off to the show see u guys in about 2 hrs its show time folks zoom i go.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

You didn't sleep last night, did you Darrell?:tongue:


----------



## wyatt641

gotta go wake up the family..feed the dogs.....cage the terrorist dog.(lest i want a destroyed house ruining any good experience i have today)..hit the restaurant next to highway entrance in villa park/elmhurst as i swoon the wife into letting me and the kid go wild today...t jets and trucks.........best price gets my green...cash is king....dodge chargers are on the list....see you all there..
dave


----------



## A/FX Nut

ZERO days to go. About an hour and 17 minutes from vendor set up and 3 hours and 17 minutes from general admission. 

Randy.


----------



## glueside

Open the damn doors...lol


----------



## tazman052186

Great night at the hotel. Great to finally meet the guys of hobbytalk


----------



## alpink

anyone keeping an eye on hounder?


----------



## TexMexSu

We'll be on our way shortly.

I do not like lines so no big hurry.


Maybe I can hold on to my $$ a little longer this way.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Getting ready to go and hit the ATM and then off to the show. Pat


----------



## alpink

updates?


----------



## ZBT Speedway

ski23 said:


> Don't start too early, I need some goodies too!


Guess who was first in line with his high gloss head. :dude: ok maybe second in line, lol


----------



## alpink

did you have a leash on him?


----------



## wyatt641

great day...so there we are..standing in line..waiting for the doors to open...a man comes by asks if this was the only kid i have with me..i reply yes..he hands my boy a a/w car in the cube..i look at the name tag..it is A/FX NUT..what a great guy..it does not end there..met more great guys..bobzilla...the infamous honda..a few more including parts pig..spent a bit of money on the 7 year old..couple goodies for dad..waited around awhile and got a a/w drag strip with the return track..has 4 cars in side..for 70. bucks..but wait..the guy lets my youngster pick out 2 rail dragsters ..for free...hope these will be lasting impressions on him..after dinner it is....DRAG TIME...i missed brownie ..i wanted a couple of those...tjets chassis..lmk if you got more...cannot wait to take my kid to a race night..never raced before but it sounds like a great father and son nite...wish i would of met more of you guys..but hey..there is the milwaukee show and then the next big one in march...all the best..
dave..


----------



## alpink

wyatt, yep, this board has some very special people who look out for the future of our hobby. glad you got to meet those folks and you made out real good on the AW dragstrip.


----------



## honda27

*show*

OK it was a very good show i made alot spent a few bucks to was nice to see zilla black oxx and all the other ht members and afxnut came 2 me at shows end and handed me the aw exclusive aw camaro that u can only get from aw store only i ty very much 4 that nut hope down the road i can return a favor and ty al for a good show as allways cant wait til march 17 2013.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641

thank you mr alpink..i have only had 1 bad experience with an individual on the forum..i gave every opportunity for resolution..it did not happen..so mostly my experiences have been good..i got some great deals on here also..my last was from goodwrench88..r.i.p.
talked with him on the phone also..there were extra goodies in the box for my kid..as well as other people on here..all i can say is..it is great to be part of this ....and even the mrs.gave the green light to all our purchases...time to set up the strip now.....hear the roar.....talk later..
dave


----------



## glueside

Great show!!!!


----------



## TexMexSu

We actually arrived right before the show opened, something I don't normally do.
I was surprised at how empty the parking lot was compared to the last show. 
(possibly because they changed the entrance some and it was not as convenient for the church people to use)
There was a line of around 60 or so people in front of us. When it was our turn to pay they were still looking for the Hobby Talk badges.

After paying we headed off the opposite of the others and in only a few tables had found the first thing on my list. Yes, a red tow truck was sitting there all by itself on top of a case. I figured it was someone that read my posts and had it waiting there for me to arrive. I quickly picked it up and carefully examined the well used version while dollar amounts buzzed inside my head.

It should be known that one of my biggest pet peeves is having to ask for a price. It always makes me think there are different prices for different people, time of day, etc. (add to that the fact that I am getting over a cold and it hurts to try and speak)

Anyway, I finally compute all of the red tow trucks that we have purchased in the past 9 months to come up with a price to buy, a price to barter, plus a sit it down and walk away $ amount.

I asked, replaced it on the case and wondered off. In fact I missed the next 2 tables as I left post-haste. (last show I had purchased a dead mint version for the very same amount and this one was at the lower end of the scale in our collection)

Disclaimer.......if that belonged to someone here you are entitled to ask whatever you wish for your items. I am in no way knocking you or your stuff.

Maybe I was just lucky on the 20 or so trucks we have gotten in the last year. Maybe I was expecting more of the same deals we got at the last show. Maybe we were a little to lucky at the casino the day before.
(I actually had a couple extra $100.00 bills thanks to Jumers)
Regardless of the reason, that set the tone for the show. Everything I looked at could be purchased for less. (even on ebay)

Total amount spent at the show..............$12.00 for admission.
That was it!

Bummed? Yup, a little.


Seemed to be a few more tables than last show, that was good.
To us it felt like a few less buyers wondering around in the first hour.

Definably better deals at the previous show. 


Hopefully all of you fared better than we did.


----------



## 41-willys

:wave:had a great time at the show, Met some HT people that I have never met before, missed some others( hope to meet others at next show) found some good deals AFX Merc and Lincoln Stock cars and a Datsun BRE all very good to near mint with chassiss for 10.00 each. Found a bunch of other stuff that I wanted but had no more money. This was one of the better shows I have been to where there was a lot of stuff and good deals. Just wish I had more money to spend.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

contrasting views of the same event!


----------



## ajd350

A huge thanks to all the vendors and buyers that made this show the success that it was. You all make hosting this event a pleasure. As usual there was quite a variety of slot treasures in all price ranges. Here is some of what you may have missed.


----------



## ajd350

Tex, sorry to hear that you're day what not as good as expected. The parking lot was not finished for the previous show and is now over 2x the size it was then. It is large enough to serve multiple events in the complex. The first surge of people at 10:00 was well over 100 who paid to get in (we count them). Thereafter we had a more spread out stream that went on for the next hour plus. We actually had nearly 20 more tables paid and occupied over the spring show count. As far as the prices go, I guess that's up to the vendors. Sorry about the badges. I misplaced some that I later found.
We had several Hobbytalkers in attendance and managed to round up a number of us right before 10:00 for this pic. See how many you can identify.








Rita Davis set up a raffle for the American Heart Association and gave away some nice goodie bags in honor of her late husband Glen.








Once again, many people lamented that they just didn't bring enough money.


----------



## ajd350

And finally.....
Honda finally gets his just desserts for all the disrespect he has served to AFXnut.....and the crowd cheered.








*Disclaimer: Professional stunt men. Do not try this at home. No Darrells were harmed in the taking of this picture.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I had a good time at the show today. I got some better deals than Ebay and saved with the shipping. Got to meet some of the Hobby Talkers and old slot car racers that I've raced with over the last 30 years. Thanks Al for getting me racing again. Pat


----------



## alpink

wow the aisles between tables is huge. shows around here are a__holes to elbows. looks like a good time!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Get him Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for posting these up Al, and thanks for all you do for the regional slotting community!!! Some day I will make it out to the show, and Darrell will get paddled from two sides!!!


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Slot. I love the hobby and you guys make it like a party. Al, we rent the whole building and have plenty of room, so we take advantage of it!


----------



## tazman052186

Had a great time at the show. Got some good deals and met some great guys. Will have to see what happens with the next show. Goin to try and make it but with money spending being cut back a little for a few months is goin to have to be by ear. Thanks to everyone.

Tazman052186 
AKA
Jason


----------



## TexMexSu

alpink said:


> contrasting views of the same event!


As should be. Thank goodness we are all not interested in the same things.

I am not saying anything bad about it, just what we experienced.

Last show our goals were more open so it was fairly easy to leave our cash with many of the venders. 

You know how when one dog barks the rest join in?

We could not get the first "dog" to bark today.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu

ajd350 said:


> Tex, sorry to hear that you're day what not as good as expected. The parking lot was not finished for the previous show and is now over 2x the size it was then. It is large enough to serve multiple events in the complex. The first surge of people at 10:00 was well over 100 who paid to get in (we count them). Thereafter we had a more spread out stream that went on for the next hour plus. We actually had nearly 20 more tables paid and occupied over the spring show count. As far as the prices go, I guess that's up to the vendors. Sorry about the badges. I misplaced some that I later found.


Hey no big deal, still a great show with lots of stuff to see. We were about halfway in the first surge of people. I did notice more venders this time, no doubt. Lots of room at your shows so you don't feel crowded. 
I did see some good prices on larger scale stuff.


----------



## ajd350

Tex, I really hope the next time (and I hope there wil be a next time) will be more enjoyable. I do know what you mean as my own horizons have narrowed over time. Thanks for coming out.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641

sorry the experience was bad for you tex..sorry also i did not meet you..i have to agree though that some prices were high.i did do some haggling for a couple things i wanted..unfortunately not for tjet chassis though.so back to e bay for those i go...the autoworld drag set i got for the kid is great..we got out some old cars and created brackets of cars..of course i let him beat me a few times..ha ha ha..i red lighted..racing is more interactive than those stupid video games..though we all know they will never go away.all we can do is try passing this thing on or all our kids will say while they are at the 2nd hand stores is wow my dad used to have some of those..he paid big money back then..now look at this junk..hope my kid keeps it going.he seems to enjoy it but after an hour he starts loosing interest..hope it is just his age (7)..again great to meet all whom i met..
dave


----------



## TexMexSu

ajd350 said:


> Tex, I really hope the next time (and I hope there wil be a next time) will be more enjoyable. I do know what you mean as my own horizons have narrowed over time. Thanks for coming out.:thumbsup:


Most assuredly sir, we will be back again.

(like the casino, you cannot 'win' every time)




wyatt641 said:


> sorry the experience was bad for you tex..sorry also i did not meet you..i have to agree though that some prices were high.i did do some haggling for a couple things i wanted..unfortunately not for tjet chassis though.so back to e bay for those i go...the autoworld drag set i got for the kid is great..


Not a bad experience, just a bit disappointing from a purchase standpoint.
All of the things I was interested in were up considerably from the last show. (or just not available at all)
I did not go out of my way to meet people as I have a cold, and very little voice, so my wife did some of the 'work' for me.

I did see you with the race set tucked under your arm.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*It was a good show for me.*

Well, another Midwest Show in the book. I had a great time. It was nice to meet some of the Hobby Talk members. I was in line 1o minutes before doors opened. I counted 50 people in line and stopped when I got to me, I was half way in the line. It was by far the most people I've seen in line at the fall show in at least 3 years. 

I've added a picture of my purchases. I picked up a red Vibrator Pick Up Truck for $15.00. I bought some red junk bodies to make the repair on the wheel wells. The chassis runs to boot. Darrell sold me a police car body for a $1.00, it will replace the missing police car I found last night. (Look for up coming post). I found a complete police car body for $10.00. Then a little later I found a complete working police car for $12.00. Also I purchased an AFX Express semi truck. I now have both vehicles for that race set I purchased a while back. Picked up an Aurora Judges Stand that will find a place on my track. Picked up a thunderjet Camaro for $15.00 with the driver's side window post the only damage on the body. Thank you for the goodies Dennis, "Parts Pig".

I'm sorry to hear that Tex Mex didn't have a good show. There were deals there. I've learned that you have to take your time and look. And most of the vendors I dealt with were more than willing to haggle. And I've been going long enough to know which vendors won't and I don't deal with them. I didn't make it by every table to well after my first hour there. I spent the whole day there.

Alpink, the vehicle you were looking for was $35.00. Sorry.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Just got caught up on this thread, Bob Zilla and I go to Omaha last night about 10:45, I was home at ll:30pm. Talked to TM till about 12 then, got some needed sleep, and off to work by 6am. 

As for the show and week end is was a blast! Trading at the hotel and at the show was great and then there were a couple of things I was able to pick up. 

This was a first slot show for myself, and I had a blast. Next year I will bring more toys so that I can buy and trade for more stuff. 

TEX, I apologize to about getting all the good deals before you arrived on the scene. I found this years "Holy Grail", verified upon arriving home, it was able to make the trip to Nebraska AOK.

Zilla and I drove out and back together and had a blast on the drive. Not sure which one of us talked more. 

Will snap some pictures later of the goodies and post up.

Al and the Indiana group, THANK YOU!

This was a great event for me, I am planning on coming back in March with all of my green. I am hoping that Zilla and CJ53 will join me on the trip. It would be a blast. 

More later,

Rob


----------



## AfxToo

This was an awesome show. The weather was fabulous, the venue was perfect, and everyone I dealt with was very friendly and upbeat. The homemade pies and cookies in the lobby were icing on the cake. I managed to pick up 22 new cars at the show for my collection including an Aurora Super G+ (orange magnets and gears) Lola fully intact and in great shape for $10. Also picked up some nice Tyco narrow chassis stockers, MIP Rokar M-Car open wheeler, Australian issue Tomy Turbos, AFX Nissans, MIP G-Plus Andretti, more than a few 440X2 Tycos, and the new RaceMasters clear GT40 and black Audi. Also stopped at the AutoWorld store on the way in and picked up some 100th Anniversary GM TJets. 

I'd like to give the folks who put together and supported this fine event a big Thank You for providing a fabulous and family friendly event to share our love and obsession for this hobby. Kudos also to the many vendors who showed up with compelling offerings for collectors, racers, and enthusiasts at all levels to enjoy. 

Very well done!


----------



## slotcasimation

This was the best show by fare sins Al to over!!!! The crowd before the the doors open was the best I have seen sins we started have the show in Highland back in 2007. Sorry to hear that a few people did not get what they wanted, but you have to ask. One thing to keep in mind if you are new to going to any toy show or swap meet is the venders are a family and as you get to talk with them and start a following you will get the better deals. Because ae venders we love repeat costumers.

I would like to thanks Al and his family for all of there hard work in putting on this great show. Great Job!!!!

See all of you HobbyTalkers in the spring and Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## ski23

First slotcar show I have been to in about 7-8 years. Very organized, friendly crowd and vendors. Met some fellow Hobbytalkers and found some good deals. Thanks to Al and his team for putting on a great show for us racers and collectors. Thanks to ratwagon and the local racers for getting me back into the racing groove.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Here's some more pictures of yesterday's Midwest Show.

And last evening's dinner on the way home.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ROFL A/FX Nut,

We had the same dinner before heading home.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bet you're still burping up fried onions!! :lol:


----------



## motorcitytoyz

wyatt641 said:


> great day...so there we are..standing in line..waiting for the doors to open...a man comes by asks if this was the only kid i have with me..i reply yes..he hands my boy a a/w car in the cube..i look at the name tag..it is A/FX NUT..what a great guy..it does not end there..met more great guys..bobzilla...the infamous honda..a few more including parts pig..spent a bit of money on the 7 year old..couple goodies for dad..waited around awhile and got a a/w drag strip with the return track..has 4 cars in side..for 70. bucks..but wait..the guy lets my youngster pick out 2 rail dragsters ..for free...hope these will be lasting impressions on him..after dinner it is....DRAG TIME...i missed brownie ..i wanted a couple of those...tjets chassis..lmk if you got more...cannot wait to take my kid to a race night..never raced before but it sounds like a great father and son nite...wish i would of met more of you guys..but hey..there is the milwaukee show and then the next big one in march...all the best..
> dave..


Dave,

It was nice to meet you and your son at the show, yesterday. I hope he enjoys the drag set and the dragsters too!

Jeff


----------



## swamibob

Al:

Thanks once again for a great show! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Good to meet all the other Hobby Talkers also! :wave: 

In my case I sold a lot of 1/32nd stuff and bought a lot of t-jet and other HO stuff. Definitely more vendors than we've had in awhile and a lot of good customers. If you wanted to buy some really good high end t-jets or AFX stuff it was an outstanding show! 

I'll be back next year and I promise to have some fast skinny stock t-jets for sale. I'll also try to have my new electronic controllers and new t-jet top plate gears.

Hope to see all of you again soon.

Tom


----------



## wyatt641

that set works great too..now jr wants his buddies over...maybe this is the start of something?????reminds me of many years ago..all the best..hope you feel better tex..


----------



## TexMexSu

Black Oxxpurple said:


> TEX, I apologize to about getting all the good deals before you arrived on the scene.



Pretty sure we got our share of deals in the last show!

I hope no one gets the idea I am knocking the show, it's a great one for sure. It's just last time we did not take a lot of cash and ended up spending nearly $500.00 before we left. This time we were better prepared, $ wise, and could not find anything priced within (our minds) reason to open wallet.

If we were looking for $10.00 LifeLike stock cars I would have had no problem, or deals on new 1/32 slots, or most tracks.

Last time we got new assorted DASH bodies for $5.00 each, NOS T-J chassis for $11.00 each, NIB JLTjet500 cars 11 for $100.00, tire/wheel assemblies for $1.00 each. Also a huge box of assorted TJ track including a few 20-22V power supplies and a full bottle of vintage oil for $15.00.
Plus quite a few good runners for less than $10.00 each.

It was y'alls turn this time I guess....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## kazooracer

As a first time attendee this is what I took away from my visit:

Positives:


Great facility. I'm used to swap meets taking place in old hotel conference rooms and not-so-new Elks Lodges. It was nice to go somewhere that was modern and clean with lots of space. (bonus points for being close to my hometown of Calumet City)
Even though myself and my friend who attended are into 1/24, we were still able to find some deals. He found enough parts to finish up a few projects and I did as well.
Prices for home built cars were what I would consider reasonable. I was able find a Monogram Chappy kit body mounted on a repro chassis for $15, and a really cool Dynamic-Cox hybrid stock car for $50.
Crowd seemed to be made up of friendly, "normal" everyday kind of folks. I wish the same people would frequent the model train shows that I go to. 

Negatives:


Prices for OEM cars (Cox, K&B, etc) were closer to late 1990's eBay than what I'm used to seeing at swap meets or when trading with other. I saw a rather beat up K&B car going for $100 that I've seen go for 1/2 at other venues. I only saw a few dealers that had OEM cars and they both were over what I'm used to seeing for the condition the cars were in.
It's obvious that 1/24 is the step-child at this show. Not really a negative I guess since most of the 1/24 parts that we both walked away with were found in boxes under tables, out of sight of most people.

Will we go again? I'll have to say yes, we will. Now that we know what to expect, I think next Spring we'll attend the show looking more for parts than for intact cars. But it was definitely worth the 4 hour round trip drive.


----------



## tomhocars

*Next Year*

Al.I'm glad you had a great show.We had a small problem with the weather here.Something called a hurricane.Bob and I will be there next March.How many days Honda?We missed the fun we usually have at the hotel.We like a good time.See you soon. Tom Stumpf


----------



## partspig

It was a very good show! I picked a few gems that I have been looking for, some for a long time! I also made a few bucks selling some of my resin bits. I managed to meet a few HT'ers also. Got some really neat photo's too! And AFX NUT you were too funny!! LMAO!! My only regret was not being able to get a photo of Honda in "SWEAT" mode !!!  pig


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Get him Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for posting these up Al, and thanks for all you do for the regional slotting community!!! Some day I will make it out to the show, and Darrell will get paddled from two sides!!!


Honda was a good sport. You should've seen the look in some of the Hobby Talk member's eyes when I showed them the rope and duct tape I brought with me. Looking forward to March.

Randy.


----------



## bobhch

*I left my Wings in Indiana...*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> Just got caught up on this thread, Bob Zilla and I go to Omaha last night about 10:45, I was home at ll:30pm. Talked to TM till about 12 then, got some needed sleep, and off to work by 6am.
> 
> As for the show and week end is was a blast! Trading at the hotel and at the show was great and then there were a couple of things I was able to pick up.
> 
> This was a first slot show for myself, and I had a blast. Next year I will bring more toys so that I can buy and trade for more stuff.
> 
> TEX, I apologize to about getting all the good deals before you arrived on the scene. I found this years "Holy Grail", verified upon arriving home, it was able to make the trip to Nebraska AOK.
> 
> Zilla and I drove out and back together and had a blast on the drive. Not sure which one of us talked more.
> 
> Will snap some pictures later of the goodies and post up.
> 
> Al and the Indiana group, THANK YOU!
> 
> This was a great event for me, I am planning on coming back in March with all of my green. I am hoping that Zilla and CJ53 will join me on the trip. It would be a blast.
> 
> More later,
> 
> Rob


Ooooooooh Maaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!

Want to thank Honda for his persistence on asking me to come to this show...it was Awesum!

Up until this time after being on HT for all these years I had only met CJ, Coach and Rob and their wives & kids. 

It was a real HOOT to meet all you CRAZY & FUN Hobbytalkers! :woohoo: Yeah Baby!! :wave:

We stopped into Park Lane Hobbies After checking into the Hotel and raced a few cars on the track. 
:wave: Mittens it was nice to meet you and your Husband.

Rob the BlackOxxpurple was a great person to go to the show with. 
Well you better go to a show that is 8 1/2 hours each way with someone you can have fun and get along with for sure....this was a BLAST!! :hat:

I picked up TONS of great deals and sold low myself also to help keep the money flowing round and round.

The first thing on the agenda was to get our son Fletcher some Corvettes to race and some to fix up. CHECK :thumbsup:

The second thing on the agenda was to get bodies to fix up and customize. CHECK :thumbsup:

The Hotel trading the night before was lots of fun and Eating at HOOTERS with PartsPig, Honda and Rob before just made it all that much better!!

Fletcher was excited to see all the Slot Cars I brought home for us to run on the track tonight after School today.

Going to work on putting some fresh tires and rims on some of the cars later tonight and then will post pictures up here later on.

Got to meet and talk to lots and lots of Super Duper slot car Crazed nuts just like Rob and I....That was the best part.

Plan to come back in March with Rob and CJ.

Hey swamibob you crack me up Dude...hahahahahahaha Thanks for the great deal on the AJ's Ambulance and Track Cleaner!! AJ slot cars are Whacked out and Very Cool in all the right slot car ways.

Everyone was just so nice and can't wait to do it again.

Maybe we can get more people to meet at Hooters before the Hotel Door open sales the night before next time?


Bob...didn't you grab the wings? (oh dang)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Al.I'm glad you had a great show.We had a small problem with the weather here.Something called a hurricane.Bob and I will be there next March.How many days Honda?We missed the fun we usually have at the hotel.We like a good time.See you soon. Tom Stumpf


Tom I am looking forward to meeting the 55 Chevy Dude in person...see yah in March!! :wave:


----------



## ajd350

OK, I accept that excuse Tom. We look forward to seeing you next time. Al


----------



## tazman052186

My finds at the swap meet. Also got a zilla custom.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Well I got some very good deals at the show. I was going to buy 4 Dash chevelles off of Evil Bay for $3.49 each plus shipping and got all 4 for $10. Thanks Bob Zilla, Also got deals from Jim Nagy at Slot Pro Speeway, Sam at 9 Finger Hobbies. I scored some Indy race cars and bodys. I also know some one got a very good deal on a controller. There were plenty venders, room, food and parking. All I can say is thanks Al and nice meeting a lot of the Hobby talkers. 
PS where was the line after AFXnut to take a shot at Honda? Pat


----------



## ajd350

Nut won the lottery. All the rest walked away dejected.


----------



## fastlap

This was my haul for the day. Got the two versions of the penguin mobile. Thought the asking price for the White version was a little steep. Picked up my usual number of Mega-G roller chassis for my resin bodies. And, picked up a few treasures at low prices. Bought the wranglers to use a trade bait for the next show.....:tongue:


----------



## bobhch

Here is my haul with some added RRR rims...


----------



## bobhch

I picked up some Scalecoat at Mittens place & have added it to my arsenal of paint strippers.

Off to Kansas now for family Holiday stuff....would rather work on slot cars though. :drunk:

Bob...gobble, gobble...zilla


----------



## alpink

in the next to last pic with the three #3 maintenance vans is a red car. what is it? and will you part with it? I know it fits AFX chassis, but I don't know what exactly it is. 
I might have the tip up front end for the 57 chevy.
thanx, al


----------



## Hittman101

It was great meeting Partspig, Honda, Oxx, Zilla, and AFXnut. This was a first but not are last show. We had a blast.. This is what I found at the Midwest show..


----------



## tomhocars

bobhch said:


> Tom I am looking forward to meeting the 55 Chevy Dude in person...see yah in March!! :wave:


That sounds good Zilla.Definely a Hooters night with you,bob,jeff clemence and myself.Everyone is invited.Tom


----------



## wyatt641

my kid is mad now..the little 7 yr old bugger just saw your cement truck hitman..now he is mad about not having one.........guess it is surfing the flea bay us 1 listings i go..
thanks pal....ha ha ha ha ha..


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> in the next to last pic with the three #3 maintenance vans is a red car. what is it? and will you part with it? I know it fits AFX chassis, but I don't know what exactly it is.
> I might have the tip up front end for the 57 chevy.
> thanx, al


Al,

Its a Ferrari Can Am 612 and was the first AFX car to be released.

Yes you may have it as I picked up a couple others to paint up also (next to the Datsun Bree on the orange background picture).

Ooooooh and they all have Number 15 on them...Yeah back then they still didn't take the time to give us different numbered cars....dooooh.










Its a junker and was coated with paint from the 60s era I believe. It got stripped and will send it out your way. Just PM me with your adress Please!!:wave:

It's supposed to have a wing and the engine is missing also but, I believe the rear spoiler is intact. Wheeeeeeeeeeeew it's not total junk..hahahahahahaha :lol:

It may need a little putty and sanding?

Bob...I picked lots of body boxes for future custom builds and LOVED every second of it...zilla


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> That sounds good Zilla.Definely a Hooters night with you,bob,jeff clemence and myself.Everyone is invited.Tom


COOL......:hat: You only go around ounce so, Everyone come on down!!:hat:

Bz


----------

